# Is there anybody out there on WW plan?



## Hedz (Nov 2, 2011)

I have lost almost a stone on the Weight Watchers plan during the past 12 weeks however over the past 3 weeks I seem to have yo-yo'd up and down a few pounds and am now struggling to lose that last 1lb to reach my first stone off. I still have quite a way to go to get to 'my ideal BMI weight' and am finding it so frustrating. I have struggled to lose weight for a long long time and finaly I find something that worked. Ive got to a point now where I have before and no matter how hard I try, how focussed I am or how determined I can be the weight just wont budge and its making me yet again so despondant.

Just wondered if there was anyone out there on WW pro points plan who has Type 2 as my leader hasnt spoken to me about 'dieting / healthy eating' and weight loss geared to diabetics yet I started 12 weeks ago via a referal from my GP on the voucher payment scheme. Determind not to give in I have just signed up and paid for another monthly pass as those vouchers have all been used up and so no more freebies.

Suppose I am looking for support from others on WW with diabetes if there are any of you?

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't look like it at the moment Hedz! Giving this a bump in case anyone has missed it


----------



## AJLang (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Hedz I've been trying WW on and off during the year.  I did initially lose half a stone but put it back on.........but that was mainly due to me going through a bad time with eye surgeries and fatigue.  I have started it again today....I think it is excellent that you can earn extra points through exercise.........so when I walk Susie she earns be a glass of wine. Why do you think you are struggling with it?


----------

